

Is cold sore virus responsible for Alzheimer's Disease? - alexwg
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081207134109.htm

======
delackner
I was aware that a huge percentage of people carry some herpes variant, but
googling around I was shocked to see that the majority of american women have
HSV1 by age 10, and it can be transmitted from mother to child during birth.

I can only imagine this amazingly high childhood infection rate is from little
kids salivating all over practically everything they touch...

------
callahad
"Cold sore virus" Argh! Can't we just call a spade a spade?

~~~
Brushfire
Well, they do in the actual article. But I agree -- there is little need to
hide the name of a virus, especially when most of humanity has a form of it.

~~~
stcredzero
Such "hiding" is only effective against those ignorant about such viruses.
This is likely the same sub-population who would react negatively.

